# I really need help! Yellowish Tint Problem



## DnB Javi (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok so i've been looking for this solution to my problem for quite a while now. I cant seem to find the solution. I think it has to do something with the inks or printer settings.

Basically when i print the image and press it onto the shirt, i get this yellowish tint on the paper left over, but more importantly, i also get the yellowish tint on the design after the press. I know it isnt my press or shirt type because when i had my old printer, this never happened. The shirt i made fades out at the bottom and thats where you notice the yellowness more. 

Here's the video. Skip to 3:05

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxA0y6g47Y4&feature=youtu.be[/media]
Please someone tell me how to fix this 
Also i noticed the yellowish tint happens with designs that have lighter colors like gray.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Now other members can correct me if I'm wrong, but black comes in at least two ways. One, by combining all colors, and two by the black ink alone. 

If it comes from adding the three other colors together, could the Black Ink cartridge, tubing or heads be clogged, cause the other three to combined to make black, and adding too much yellow. 

Do a head clean and print check. It's in the utility section of the printer software. If the print check doesn't come out 100% correct, do head cleans until it does.


----------



## DnB Javi (Aug 16, 2012)

ok just did  ... everything came out fine. I would just like to mention that before i had that CIS, i had oem epson ink and the same problem would occur. so i dont think its the ink system just to throw that out there.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, what brand of Transfer Paper are you using? I use, JPSS for light garments, and Bluegrid for dark garments. Some people use 3g Opague for darks. 

All three of those are great. 

Are the transfers you're using Hot Peel, Warm or Cold? Wonder if you're peeling too soon? Also could your press not have enough pressure or heat toward the bottom. Seems like everything came out except the bottom. Was that suppose to be degraded or black like the rest of the image?


----------



## DnB Javi (Aug 16, 2012)

the transfers i'm using are neenah jpss. they're hot peel. pretty much i never had this problem. i always used the same paper, heat press settings, and shirts. when i changed printers, thats when i started to get the yellowish tint. this printer i have has 4 colors. Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Black (aka CMYK). i really wish i can find the solution because i hate they way it comes out and so do my customers.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What Model Epson Printer?


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

Search Printer Settings and you will find a fix for this ....


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Look under printer settings ... set yellow to -25 or so.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

If you're using the stock (OEM) inks with your printer this yellowing is common. The yellow with effectively "brighten" when exposed to the high heat of pressing. If this is the case you really need to use a yellow ink that's made for heat pressing work. Cobra, Inkjetcarts, and several others sell these inks, in bulk or in refillable cartridges.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

It looks like from the video that the ink color is composite instead of black. Try setting the printer to print black only so it will print it in grey scale instead of mixture of CMYK to produce the grey scale.

I had yellowing with JPSS. I sent sample blank shirt, pressed shirt, blank transfers and pre printed transfers to Neenah for evaluation. I was told that the polymer was scorched. They said they cannot duplicate the scorching with the press settings I used. I was told to get the yellowing they had to raise the temp to 420F. Well I disagreed with what they were saying because my press tracks with Pyrometer reading from the time the press was turned on until setpoint. I pressed at 375F pressing temp which is even lower than required temp. I was told to lower the temp. to 358F. It was better but I can still see some yellowing.

Here is the thread about it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t72416.html?highlight=jpss+yellowing

The Pyrometer readings are shown below. The meter has contact probe and certified to National Standard:









At 335F









At 400F

Check the temp of your press. Make sure the temp is what the press display shows.


----------



## DnB Javi (Aug 16, 2012)

anymore suggestions??? please!


----------

